# Washing Foil Print



## ls1fasho (Aug 20, 2007)

What are the washing conditions for foil print. I recently had shirts made for me with foil print and after the second wash it wore out noticably. I did was it in hot water both times...could that be it? Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## ls1fasho (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone one Know or is this the wrong place to ask?


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Plus I would hand wash inside out. It can't hurt.


----------



## ls1fasho (Aug 20, 2007)

do you have to wash it in cold or hot water. In my case I washed it on hot water on high speed in the washer, then dried it with hot air in the drier. But even so after these circumstances I don't think the foil should fade after its second wash. Anybody else have experience with this?


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

the manuacturers usually state that their foils will fade after the first wash, but I would be extra easy on it when washing to keep it nice. hung dry and so on.


----------

